# looking for a dirt oval RC Track in MICHIGAN to race @ in 2011.



## rcracer39 (Oct 11, 2010)

I am looking for either a dirt oval track or a traveling Club to race with in 2011 or for the winter time. Please let me know if u know of some and where abouts 


thank u 

Ryan


----------



## Mr. Obvious (May 12, 2007)

You might want ot check out Battlefront Gaming & RC in Grandville as they have an indoor clay track there. Track owner TDevil is a member here.
His track is 4.1 miles west of US-131 off 28th Street just on the other side of the Chicago Drive overpass on Sanford Drive SE. Look for the sign at the corner.
http://www.battlefrontgaming.com/


----------



## harmocy (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a clay oval track in Gaylord MI it is 175 by 125 a it is smooth and will be a blast to run on check us out next year!!! Also Duke has one in Fruitport!!!


----------



## Revo (Apr 25, 2007)

rcracer39 said:


> I am looking for either a dirt oval track or a traveling Club to race with in 2011 or for the winter time. Please let me know if u know of some and where abouts
> 
> 
> thank u
> ...


Best dirt oval in the state can be found at The Raceplex. Here is Dukes thread for the track:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=274546&page=147


----------



## choliday (Nov 17, 2010)

You will like Battlefront. Fast oval and big for indoors. The guys are great and help out a ton. Not to mention it is the closest one to you. Tuesday nights starting at 530 p.m. till 9 p.m. is practice. Then racing on Saturdays starting at around 3 p.m. Its a blast.


----------



## sprintracer82 (Oct 25, 2009)

dukes proscale is the home of the michigan dirt oval state championships. they astart at 7pm every saturday night and race into the night. the later it gets the faster it gets. i could traction roll a sprintcar up there this last summer. the nitro 4wd late models are ballistic! plus duke has most parts for all your dirt oval needs.


----------



## DJ1978 (Sep 26, 2001)

Washtenaw RC Raceway in Ann Arbor is also running a limited Oval schedule.
Slider class
Stock Truck 
And 
Stock SCT


----------



## IHAUL (Jan 22, 2003)

for winter racing bfg is a good track races every saturday great track and pit area in grand rapids, washtenaw is also a good track narrower and longer than bfg but runs about once a month, both places have great people racing .


----------



## Stateline R/C (Apr 2, 2005)

which part of michigan are you looking for


----------

